# Mod 76 vs 77 - diff phys at same office



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering if two separate physicians of one practice billed for two separate services on the same day, would they append the mod 77 for different providers or 76 for same provider since they are technically the same under one NPI (umbrella). Just need clarification if anyone has something to throw out there  
thanks


----------



## weshelman (Nov 17, 2011)

Different procedure codes? And/or diagnoses?


----------



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Nov 17, 2011)

*mod 76 vs 77*

same procedure/diagnosis. same day, different phy. procedure is being denied as duplicate when billed second time with mod 77. They work at the same practice.


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think if they are the same practice, they would be considered the same provider, so you would use modifier 76.  

Others may have a different opinion.


----------



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Nov 17, 2011)

*mod 76 vs 77*

That is what i was thinking as well, however I cant find anything in writting that would state that... if you have any information, that would be greatly appreciated


----------

